# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل طبعت شروح البخاري هذه؟

## أبو عبيدة الهاني

بعضها مخطوط عندي، فأردت أن أستفسر عن المطبوع منها وغير المطبوع..
- تعليق الشيخ أحمد زروق على الجامع الصحيح.
- تعليق ابن المنير على صحيح البخاري.
- المصابيح على الجامع الصحيح للدماميني.
- الإفهام للشيخ عبد الرحمن البلقيني.
- تعليق ابن غازي على الجامع الصحيح.
- شرح التاودي علي البخاري. 
- شرح السنباطي على صحيح مسلم.

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

[justify]الاخ الكريم ابو عبيدة الهاني بالنسبة لهذه المخطوطات على حسب علمي انها لم تطبع الى الان واتحفظ على كتاب ابن المنير لعدم معرفتي الان هل طبع او لا وبارك الله فيك ولعلك تفيدنا والاخوه ببعض ما لديك من هذه المخطوطات وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى .[/justify]

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

جزاك الله خيرا أخي وليد..
أنا بصدد جمع ما تيسر من معلومات حول هذه المخطوطات في شروح الجامع الصحيح وحتى صحيح مسلم، وبعضها عندي كما ذكرت،  منه التام ومنه غير التام، وسأحاول ذكر ما لدي بالتفصيل في وقت لاحق، فأنا بصدد فهرسة مخطوطاتي...

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو عبيدة وبارك في وقتك ونفع بك الاسلام و المسلمين ونحن في انتظاركم وفقكم الله تعالى

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

الأخ الكريم وليد...
إليك بعض ما تنتظره:

** إرشاد السبيل إلى مقاصد حديث الحبيب
للشيخ أبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن غازي العثماني النسب المكناسي المنشأ الفاسي الدار.
أوله: 
الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا بملة الإسلام، وألهنا حفظ حديث نبيه عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أفضل الصلاة وأزكي السلام، أما بعد، فهذا كتاب سميته بإرشاد اللبيب إلى مقاصد حديث الحبيب، وأودعته نكتا يخف حملها ويسهل إن شاء الله تناولها ونقلها، انتقيتها من كلام شزاح البخاري بحسب التيسير، ومن الله أستمد التوفيق وتسهيل العسير، فذلك عليه يسير وهو على كل شيء قدير. انتهى.

وقد ذكر ابن غازي رحمه الله مصادر تعليقه، وهي شرح بن بطال على البخاري، وشرح المازري علي كتاب الجوزقي، ومقدمة بن حجر وفتحه، وتعليق البدر الزركشي علي الجامع الصحيح.
 نسخ سنة ٩٨٣ هجرية.
الكتاب صغير نسبيا في مجلد واحد.

** شرح الشيخ أبي عبد الله محمد التاودي ابن سودة على صحيح البخاري.
أوله: 
الحمد لله الواجب حمده، الفائق مجده، النافذ حكمه، الواسع علميه...
إلى أن قال: وبعد، فهذا تعليق قصدت به التعلق بالجناب العلي، والتخلق بأخلاق الخائضين في الحديث النبوي.
 والكتاب في ثلاثة أسفار خطها مغربي دقيق جميل ومذهبة الطالع.

جزاك الله خيرا أخي وليد علي حسن اهتمامك

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ابو عبيدة واسأل الله تعالى ان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

قال الأخ الكريم الطيب وشنان في منتدى أهل الحديث:

إرشاد اللبيب الى مقاصد حديث الحبيب
 الشيخ محمد بن أحمد بن غازي المكناسي ت هـ919
 دراسة و تحقيق : عبد الله محمد التمسماني
 مطبوع: وزارة الأوقاف المغربية.
 وهذه معلومة مفيدة.

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

وهذه معلومة أخرى مفيدة وجدتها بشأن شرح التاودين فقد تبين أنه من جملة الكتب التي حققها الدكتور أحمد بن عبد الكريم نجيب:

زادُ المُجِدِّ الساري إلى صحيح البخاري ( و هو حاشية على صحيح البخاري ، في ثلاث مجلداتٍ ضخمة ) ، تأليف : أبي عبد الله ، محمد التاودي بن الطالب بن علي بن سودة ، المري ، الفاسي ، المتوفى سنة 1209 هـ
المصدر: http://www.najeebawaih.net/serat_saheb.php

----------


## أبو الأسود البواسل

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي وليد..
> أنا بصدد جمع ما تيسر من معلومات حول هذه المخطوطات في شروح الجامع الصحيح وحتى صحيح مسلم، وبعضها عندي كما ذكرت، منه التام ومنه غير التام، وسأحاول ذكر ما لدي بالتفصيل في وقت لاحق، فأنا بصدد فهرسة مخطوطاتي...


أخي الفاضل أبا عبيدة ، يسر الله تعالى أمورك .فطلاب العلم ينتظرون.
http://72.232.160.194/~ahl/vb/showth...564#post732564

----------


## أبو عبيدة الأثري

شرح الشيخ زروق على صحيح البخاري طبعته وزارة الأوقاف المغربية.
وأما شرح ابن المنير فلا أراه إلا كتابه ( المتواري على أبواب البخاري ) والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد بن زين العابدين رستم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وأصلي وأسلم على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، وعلى الآل والصحب الكرام,,
أما بعد: فأحب أن أفيد الأخ السائل عن شرح ابن المنير على البخاري، بأن أقول، ابن المنير رجلان: أحدهما الصغير وهو الذي يقول فيه ابن حجر في الفتح:"الزين ابن المنير"، وكبير وهو الذي قد يقول فيه ابن حجر رحمه الله:" ابن المنير"هكذا بالإطلاق من غير ذكر لقب، وقد يومئ إليه بقوله:" ناصر الدين"، أو بـ"ابن المنير الكبير:، وهذا الأخير هو الذي ترجمه العبدري الحيحي المغربي، بلديي في رحلته المطبوعة قديما ترجمة حافلة، لأنه لقيه وأفاد منه بالإسكندرية...
والأخوان كلاهما له وضع على البخاري، فأما الصغير فله كما حققتُه في بحث لي محَكَّم نشر في مجلة الأحمدية الدبيانية، شرح على خصوص التراجم، وله أيضا شرح للكتاب الجامع على جهة الإستيعاب لكل الكتاب، هذا الذي انتهيتُ إليه في تلك الدراسة، وأيدته بأدلة  ناصعة، وحجج بينة واضحة، بيد أن الكتابين ضائعان، أو لم نوفق للعثور عليهما، ومن ههنا أدعو جمُاَّع المخطوطات، والمغرمين بتتبع أخبارها، وطالبيها أينما وجدت، وحيثما كانت، إلى إفادتنا بخصوص هذين الكتابين المفقودين، واثرين العظيمين اللذين كانا تحت نظر ابن حجر، وبيده فأفاد منها في شرحه الحافل الممتع الذي  - كما توجب النصفةُ أن نقول -لم يؤلف في الإسلام مثله، ولا دُبجَ في الأعصر الخوالي والآتيات نظيره  وشكيله.
وأما الكبير، وهو ناصر الدين ابن المنير، فالذي نتحققه،أن له شرحا لخصوص التراجم، وهو المطبوع المحقق في الكويت مذ سنين خلت، وابن المنير فيه يتعقب ابن بطال القرطبي في شرحه للبخاري، كما أثبته في دراسة لي نُشرت قديما في مجلة الإحياء التي كانت تصدر حينئذ عن رابطة علماء المغرب، والحافظ رحمه الله في الفتح يحكي التعقب، وقد ينافح عن ابن بطال تارة، وقد يؤيد ناصر الدين ابن المنير كرة أخرى ، كما استفاد من ناصر الدين ابن المنير الحافظ الراوية المسند الرحالة الجوال ابن رشيد السبتي في كلامه على تراجم البخاري الذي وُسم بـ:" ترجمان التراجم"، كما أومأت إليه في مقدمة تحقيقي لترجمان التراجم الذي سيصدر قريبا، إن شاء الله تعالى، وعندي إفادات بخصوص بقية الشروح التي سأل عنها السائل، بيد أن ما ألم بي من بلاء يحول بيني وبين الكتابة، وعسى أن يأتي الله بالفسحة والعافية فأفيد السائل بما تقر به العين، ويطمئن إليه الفؤاد وبالله التوفيق، والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

شرح الشيخ التاودي ابن سودة رحمه الله تعالى، طبع حديثا بدار الكتب العلمية...

http://al-ilmiyah.com/_Product.php?A...ProductID=1281

وهو شيخ الإسلام في المغرب وقته...

----------


## مروان الحسني

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا أستاذي حمزة الكتاني

----------


## ابن السائح

> استفاد من ناصر الدين ابن المنير الحافظ الراوية المسند الرحالة الجوال ابن رشيد السبتي في كلامه على تراجم البخاري الذي وُسم بـ:" ترجمان التراجم"، كما أومأت إليه في مقدمة تحقيقي لترجمان التراجم الذي سيصدر قريبا، إن شاء الله تعالى، وعندي إفادات بخصوص بقية الشروح التي سأل عنها السائل، بيد أن ما ألم بي من بلاء يحول بيني وبين الكتابة، وعسى أن يأتي الله بالفسحة والعافية فأفيد السائل بما تقر به العين، ويطمئن إليه الفؤاد


آمين
أدعو الله أن يَشفيك ويعافيك ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضى ويبارك في جهودك 
هل اعتمدتم على نسخة الاسكوريال من كتاب ترجمان التراجم أم على نسخة أخرى
وقد ذكر أحد الباحثين أنه لم يجد بالاسكوريال نسخة من الترجمان
وأود أن أعلم: هل جاوز أبو عبد الله بن رشيد كتاب الصوم من الجامع الصحيح
أم أن القول ما قال ابن حجر في الهدي
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## متابع م

> آمين
> أدعو الله أن يَشفيك ويعافيك ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضى ويبارك في جهودك 
> هل اعتمدتم على نسخة الاسكوريال من كتاب ترجمان التراجم أم على نسخة أخرى
> وقد ذكر أحد الباحثين أنه لم يجد بالاسكوريال نسخة من الترجمان
> وأود أن أعلم: هل جاوز أبو عبد الله بن رشيد كتاب الصوم من الجامع الصحيح
> أم أن القول ما قال ابن حجر في الهدي
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


نسأل الله لك تمام العافية ، ومازالت الاسئلة تريد جوابا.

----------

